# What visa for take my parents to Australia on vocation?



## vanila house (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi. I thinking about take my parent came to Australia for visit my husband and his family and Me. What visa for them?


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

vanila house said:


> Hi. I thinking about take my parent came to Australia for visit my husband and his family and Me. What visa for them?


I think that a Tourist visa would be best for a temporary visit. You can check the different visitors visas they can apply for in the immi site.


----------

